# Flop di Facchinetti, chiude Rai Boh



## admin (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ennesimo *flop* per Francesco* Facchinetti*, in televisione. Dopo i due fallimenti con Ciak si canta e Star Academy, è arrivata anche la terza bocciatura consecutiva: il nuovo programma *Rai Boh *è stato* interrotto dopo una sola puntata*. A condannare il programma, ovviamente, sono stati gli ascolti e lo* share* molto bassi: 343 mila spettatori e il 3,29% di Share. Il direttore della rete ha ringraziato Facchinetti attraverso un comunicato ma lo stesso Facchinetti, infastidito, ha twittato:"Oggi, dopo 32 anni, non si più cosa fare. Passerà? Boh. Grazie a tutti quelli che mi vogliono bene e anche a chi non me ne vuole":


----------



## Prinz (31 Gennaio 2013)

godo


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Già il fatto che uno possa chiamare la propria trasmissione "Rai Boh",dà una chiara indicazione sul soggetto in questione.


----------



## juventino (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ma perchè hanno pure avuto il coraggio di dare un programma a sta nullità?


----------



## Hammer (31 Gennaio 2013)

"Oggi, dopo 32 anni, non so più cosa fare"

Trovarti un lavoro vero?


----------



## iceman. (31 Gennaio 2013)

Chi e' il dj francesco? Comunque sto rai boh star academi mai sentiti


----------



## Albijol (31 Gennaio 2013)

A Facchiné ma zappare la terra no?


----------



## Blu71 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Braccia sottratte all'agricoltura.


----------



## Brain84 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Lo vedrei bene come cassamortaro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Uno dei presentatori peggiori della storia, sta lì solo perché figlio del grande Facchinetti. Fossi stato in lui, avrei continuato con Dj Francesco, il personaggio l'aveva trovato poi ha tentato di diventare una persona seria ma non ci è riuscito evidentemente


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Uno dei personaggi più inutili di questo mondo. Però cosa abbiamo fatto noi italiani per meritarci questo subumano?


----------



## Solo (31 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Now i'm here (31 Gennaio 2013)

bello sapere che il canone serve a sfamare sta gente.  

che fallito.


----------



## Van The Man (1 Febbraio 2013)

Non poteva mica pensare di campare tutta la vita facendo il giullare. Anzi, ha già ottenuto troppo solo in virtù del suo cognome, che se ne faccia una ragione e vada a lavorare come tutte le persone di questo mondo


----------



## Morghot (1 Febbraio 2013)

Madonna non ne azzecca più una, anzi mai ne ha azzeccata una visto che unicamente con xfactor è riuscito ma non di certo grazie a lui. Comunque godo, sempre stato antipatico ed inutilissimo.


----------

